# I am going off roading in Moab, Utah.



## andydodgegeek (May 3, 2012)

I live in Minnesota and am heading to Moab, Utah. Leaving tommorrow. Me, my wife and my brother are driving down there in my wifes car and when we get there we have a 4 door Jeep Rubicon waiting for us. We rented a small cabin and the Jeep and are going wheeling for several days. I have been into off roading since the mid-late 90's. I have a couple off road trucks of my own but its just to far for me to haul them. Really looking forward to getting down there, I have wanted to go for a long time. Anybody been there? Any trail suggestions? I Will take some pictures and post when I return.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 3, 2012)

Will they let you try this with the rented Jeep?

Subaru in Mickey's Hot Tub Moab - YouTube

Pics would be nice. Never been there but would like to go someday.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 3, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Will they let you try this with the rented Jeep?
> 
> Subaru in Mickey's Hot Tub Moab - YouTube
> 
> Pics would be nice. Never been there but would like to go someday.



Probably not doing any hot tubs with the rental. They say there are certain trails we should not do. My brother was out there a few years ago and they did do some pretty rough wheeling with the rental they had. I have done quite a bit of rock crawling with my own jeep and Dodges so I am not new to this but this is going to be different than wheeling up here in Minnesota.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 3, 2012)

Their mistake was telling you not to do some trails now you HAVE to do those trails just to see why you shouldn't have.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 4, 2012)

Just winding down day one on our way into Denver...


----------



## ft. churchill (May 5, 2012)

You might enjoy Onion valley, just north of town a few miles along the Colo. river road. It's east of Arches national monument. Beautiful views of tower rock formations. I think there are also some tamer trails out that way that head up into the Maniti La Sal mnts. The tough slick rock type trails are west of town and over towards the confluence of the Green and Colorado rivers. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 5, 2012)

ft. churchill said:


> I think there are also some tamer trails out that way that head up into the Maniti La Sal mnts.


 
We're lookin fer the untamed trails!  here's a shot from our drive this morning as we saw some decent scenery...


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 5, 2012)

Here we are almost to moab. Very cool drive.





Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ft. churchill (May 5, 2012)

If you want to go for unnamed, or off the beaten path try comb wash. It's 10 miles or so south of Blanding and west of the highway. The road going to Lake Powell crosses it. Then just go north along the wash. The Dark Canyon area west of Blue mnts is as remote and out there as you could ever wish for. Newspaper rock and the Needles overlook is a nice trip south of Moab but before Monticello. A nice drive thru the back country (all on paved roads ) when you leave Moab to head back home is to take the Colorado river road. You'll come out at the interstate at Cisco I believe. It's alot prettier drive than the one down from the interstate (which is the way most folks come in). Be safe.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 7, 2012)

Wow this place is great! We're havin a blast! Thanks for the recommendations... We're headed out to do a trail called fins n things thus morning... Yesterday we hit hells revenge & 7mile rim. Amazing scenery, great wheeling!


----------

